# 40" Spatula



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Walter Kelly sells a 40" spatula for scraping down the sides of your extractor (great Idea), has anyone pick one of these up elsewhere? 

Thx
Mike

http://kelleybees.com/CMS/CMSPage.a...ageName=productDetail&productId=40666|Product


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Dadant has them...saw one at a local club meeting..the joke was it was a spanking spatula. 

mike


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

If you want one try a wine supply store. For me I just take my 8 frame (home made extractor) outside and let the bees clean it up.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thats a good idea! 
That $1 per inch!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.zesco.com/40-L-Spatula-S...andle-Carlisle-40352-02-475-40--pz664E019.htm


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

THX BeeCurious!! Excellent! Thx everyone.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I think it would be a pain in the rear trying to get that between the reel and the tank wall, it says it is for honey tank or creaming tank that would probably be best use...


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

I made a spatula out of a piece of plexiglass. About 3 x 5 and sharpened along the short side. Attached to about 3' or so of 1/2" pvc pipe. The pipe was slotted to accept about an inch of the plexi and held together with a couple tiny bolts. The pvc handle is flexible enough to follow around the wall between the wall and reel. 

This is a vertical radial extractor. Probably would need a more flexible scraper to conform to the tank wall on a horizontal radial.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Is this something y'all use at the end of the season, when extracting is finished or when? Do you really get enuf honey from doing so, to make it worthwhile? Maybe I'm just used to dealing w/ such a larger volume of honey in a season to not see the point of scraping the very last amount of honey out of an extractor.

Was 'em out at the end of the season. Or, as written above, set the extracter outside and let the bees clean it out for you. 

That's my take. I'm sure individual circumstances make different demands on how we handle what we do.


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

I scraped down at the end last year before washup. Just easier.


----------



## Watchdog2020 (May 6, 2010)

I just duct-taped a regular Spatula to a wooden dowel – total cost - $4


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Restaurant supply house has those. Or food 4 less kind of store. I have one I use to scrape down the sides then I put it outside for final clean up by the work force.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I started looking around when I saw my wife scraping away with a short handled one.


----------

